# 20knots West Coast Red Fish Tournament Tail



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

3.17.2007 The West Coast Red Fish Tour


The West Coast Red Fish Tour, a small maximum 20 boat red fish tournament. Me and a few forum members were planning on fishing this one. Although it's just a fun little tournament everyone was eager to do well. Scouting was useless for this tournament as the weather would changed drastically on tournament day and what ever fish you found through out the week probably would've moved by then.

6am check in time at the CRB ramp and they were not kidding about the winds. 20 knots from the northwest. This with the negative low tide forecasted there wasn't much water anywheres. Everyone had their plans.. there were small boats from highsider gheenoes to some very nice bay and flats boats. In these conditions my partner and I choose to fish the Gladesmen.

























If anyone plans of running today it was going to be rough ride. I saw a few boats run out to the channel then quickly did a 180 when they faced the white caps. I did talk to a team that made the run to Sarasota. Wow!



Our plan was to stay behind the sand bars and fish the pot holes and depressions. The bite was very slow in the beginning with a few rat reds. But it picked up around 10am as the solunar hit. We did have a problem with snooks taking the lure instead of reds (about 8, and 2 being slot). We ended the day around 1pm with about 20 reds but only 5 were in the slot.
















We took our time making out way back to the weigh in and the wind was still kicking water in our face. We get to the ramp 2 of the guys were sitting there drinking a beer. They told us they were done at 10am and had caught their fish already. [email protected][email protected]# yep .. they were the winner today too! Just kidding, congrats guys I was going to say lucky but they took 2nd on the other leg. .



We ended up 4th out of 20 teams with 10lbs (26â€ and 25â€ skinny fish) and got $200.00. About Â½ the teams weight in fish Iâ€™m must glad I was on the right half and no motor problems. :. Thanks Kent for running the tourney it was a good time.
















The nuts that went to Sarasota!














1st Place





















2nd Place





















3rd












4th












5th


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice job guys. Now I got to go see what fishpoker.com is?????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

Awesome!!! Nice Job guys!!!!!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Awww yay guys!! Congrats!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to go guys! Good Job Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice job and I see Tanner and LR are hold their own too.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wtg, stare mother nature in the face and get at it. Love it, some nice fish too. - eric


----------

